# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-135T    !

## wrag65

!
   ,    Alinko 135 T     , (  )         .
        ON  ,      ,   ...
      ?
   ,   ,    ,         .
 !

----------


## wrag65

> !
>    ,    Alinko 135 T     , (  )         .
>         ON  ,      ,   ...
>       ?
>    ,   ,    ,         .
>  !


  ATQ209  ...

*  56 ():*

  2SA1681-TE12R  -....(

----------


## 4Victor

> ATQ209  ...
> 
> *  56 ():*
> 
>   2SA1681-TE12R  -....(



Q122     
ic115  ""  8

----------


## wrag65

!   ! 
D121  , Q122  , ic 115  NJM7808FA     1-2  !?? 
 ,           (  )  12       7,5B    ,     .      !

----------


## UA3RNB

.  . ALINCO 135     BUSY -  .    4 .       . (  )   .        * :Sad:   .

----------


## UA3RNB

.      .   .
     .   .

----------


## UA3RNB

> 2  455


     455.   500,     .    ?

----------


## UA3RNB

.   450.    A50GG A50EH *     500.     ,   .          ALFYM450G  ALFYM450E.     .

----------

